# Recovered the sunken ship!!!



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Met the recovery company at the lake at about 10 am this morning. When we got there there was a black aluminum Lund with a small outboard that appeared to be anchored right on top of my boat. Of coarse we grabbed the Binos and wrote down his OH #'s and took pics as they sped away looking guilty as all heck... When we got there the boat was completly submerged and you could barely see the trolling motor a few feet under the surface. We wrestled the boat for a good 3 - 4 hours and finally got some floats underneath it and got it pumped out we floated it back to the Hollenback ramp and trailered it successfully. I want to suggest anybody ever need assistance on the water call Rob at Alum Creek Towing and Recovery.

My next challenge is to decide whether or not it is worth getting this boat back on the water... I pulled the plugs on the 70H.P. Merc and cranked a good 2 -3 gallons of water out of the cylinders. It will not turn over by the ignition, I had to jump the starter solenoid with a screw driver to get it to crank. The deck of the boat is seperated from the hull in several spots, seats are gone, Safety equipment gone, spot light, lantern, mag lite Dad's old Buck knife.... man the list goes on and on and on. I have not even taken inventory yet but as all fisherman I kept alot of gear on my boat at all times. Who knows how much gear I lost to scavengers and the bottom of the lake. Luckily all 4 of my poles were recovered with no further damage than a broken tip on my Lesser quality trolling pole. 

My 8yr. old son is anxious and ready to get on the water again, My 7 yr. old will go out again but I have a feeling it will not be with out a fight... throw him in and let him swim right? I don't think I am going to accept fear as an excuse for staying home, I am afraid it will cause him to miss out on a lifetime on the water so ASAP I am going to force him back out there somehow.

ODNR has not really been much help asides from making sure that we got back to the ramp, got the boat out, and have all the info their supervisor is going to require for their report... Their answer to everything is basically that they can not prove anything... I am really frustrated with that. 

But all in all I hope this Idiot realizes how wreckless his actions were and I am greatful everyone is safe and free of injury. I guess it is just time to decide whether or not this hunk of fiberglass is worth reviving... When is it time to count your losses? After the starter solenoid, the fiberglass work, replacing the lost tackle, the hours of wrenching on it, or the recovery bill that is more than I paid for the whole rig dam near... If you need me I will be in the garage tearing stuff apart and drying it out. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Please if you don't already have Boat insurance call first thing in the morning and get some... It is soo much more than "a cheap old fishing boat"


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You have to start salvaging now or else it'll be a rust bucket.






That should be a start. Theres more about submerged outboards if you google it.

Heres a great thread from iboats on the subject.
http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=251764

Glad you got her back.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'd consider the boat junk, but the motor is salvageable if you get right on it.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank god no one was hurt or worse.. Just curious, what kind of boat / motor and what was the weight capacity on your boat ?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Slatebar said:


> Thank god no one was hurt or worse.. Just curious, what kind of boat / motor and what was the weight capacity on your boat ?


It was a 14ft fiberglass with a 70H.P. Merc It is rated for a 70H.P. and 900lbs. it was myself a 7yr old. and an 8 yr. old... No where near an unsafe load...


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

if you need some gear i have lots of stuff hanging out in my shop. i have 25-30 lanterns and if you need 1or 2 you can have them. make up a list and post it i bet the guys of this site will amaze you. i have a 35 h.p. outboard if it would help you you can have it does run and it is totally rebuilt, i don't use it and it is not for sale it is a 35 h.p. evinrude 1957. i probably have more stuff too ! good luck !


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the tow bill, did ODNR get all of the other guys info in there report so it can be made public and you or your attorney can file a small claims case againts him for reckless OP? maybe you can recover some or all of the 2K you lost in the deal and some pain and mental stress it caused you and the 2 young boys. sounds like somthing channel 10 tv mite help with or shed light on the subject im sure 3 near drowning will grab there attention..just a thought rant..


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen boats sink right at the ramp before....one wave or 2 over the back end and that's all it takes for some....my dad's was one......although i didn't see this but sure heard about it....and a checkmate with a 150hp mercury....people sitting in it waiting for the return of the owner to park the car and trailer same as my brother and dad's boat.....a couple waves and down they go....14ft boat with a 70hp??? just seems a little much to me, unless it is real deep....sorry for your loss....sure would like to see some pictures of the boat and recovery though


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't figur out how to post but I have several I plan on sharing... gonna go spend sopme quality time with the wife though. She aint seen me much this weekend in the light of current events.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Well here is one for your viewing pleasure... will post the rest tomorrow.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Get a list of things and I'll be glad to help any way I can. All the other members will help out also. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You may want to take a video camera with a good zoom out to the lake. I'm sure the guy is a regular and does it to other people all the time. You should ba able to catch him in the act....


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> You may want to take a video camera with a good zoom out to the lake. I'm sure the guy is a regular and does it to other people all the time. You should ba able to catch him in the act....


You know Snake, I feel like he is and that is why ODNR is not holding him responsible... That is not a bad idea at all


----------



## cbdezz (Sep 7, 2011)

i have a big magnet i keep on my boat for dropped keys into the water and such. would be willing to take you out there and try to at least find your Dad's knife. might be worth a try.

glad you were all safe.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Do you have a slingshot? 

I have heard those tubes don't take to sharp rocks to well.


----------



## Java line (Mar 14, 2012)

I doubt a magnet will stick to a buck knife aren't they stainless? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep... I count it gone... no worries, I was the only child so I have all of his crap. HAHAHA Just kind of a bummer.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Might be a good place to take a private scuba lesson


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Sure are some nice fellows on this thread,especially JOHNRUDE for offering you a motor and such.It's good to see.



Roscoe


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just heard what happened sorry to hear of the loss but glad all are safe. I rarely fish there on weekends anymore unless up north just for that reason. Boaters out there with no clue or respect for other boaters. Only gonna get worse with the new ramps and docks and word spreads. As mentioned let us know what you are in need of and i am sure most if not all will get replaced by the great people on the site. I live in Delaware as well p.m. me if you want i also have alot of tackle and items i can get together for you.


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

I had been catching many saugeyes off that boat til it was removed. Alum gets structure and it gets removed fast. On a serious side I would be willing to use my bottom scan to look for things. I have some gear I could give to you for your kids. Pm if you want.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss but I do beleive everything happens for a reason look at it this way now you know the boat is sinkable and also you know what it takes to sink it, thank god you and the boys was not hurt, and be glad it was not in so deep you couldnt get it back up good luck and let me know if you need anything I have all kinds of fishing tackle and rods ect ect


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just read through this thread, and WOW great people! Good to see everyone willing to help out. Like others,just pm me a list and i can see what i can get together for ya. Got stuff sitting around the house that needs used!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow... I am simply speechless. When I started these threads it was not for attention or for pitty it was simply to rant and hopefully to educate some people. I never expected the reponses and just plain selfless offers that everyone has made. I have never in my life experienced such a thing... 

I am going to humbly decline any further offers of donated equipment because I do feel that everything happens for a reason. The brunt of my belongings were recovered aside from a box full of new crankbaits that I had purchased over the last few weeks and other things that will be fun to replace anyway. I am lucky that mychildren and I are safe and also lucky that we had the experience! It was really kind of exciting in a sick twisted way... I mean how many people can tell the story of sinking a boat in Alum Creek, getting it out safely and well who knows how else the story will end. I will at least keep everyone posted and be able to laugh with all of you at the docks and during tourneys that I will hopefully be kicking your arses in. HAHAHAHA

I took a drive up north tonight and met a very cool OGF member that lives about 20 minutes from Erie. This man seen my original post about what happened and pmed me with in a few minutes of me posting the thread. He offered me a line on a replacement boat. Said he was extremely upset to hear that my children and I experienced this. I originally declined his offer in an attempt to not take advantage of this situation after several pms and telephone calls with this gentleman he convinced me to take advantage of his offer and now I have a 17' Tracker sitting in the driveway...

I truly feel that I not only got a new boat tonight but a new friend, himself and his family are amazing and I plan to keep in contact with them.

Again I am speechless as to the kindness that I have received from everyone on this website... I want to thank everyone soo much for their offers but I already feel as if I have gained more than I should have from this, and refuse to take advantage of peoples kindness. I have learned more about humanity from the members of this site over the last few days than I have in the last 3 decades... My family and I are looking forward to the opportunity to pay it forward. I will continue to be more active on this site than I was previously and will keep everyone posted. I look forward to seeing you all on the water in the near future and can say that I am definatly proud to be a member of this community of sportsmen.

I would like to ask anyone that planned to donate equipment and tackle to please find a child or less fortunate family to give these items too. A fishing pole and a box of lures can bring people alot of happiness, i have been blessed more than I feel i deserve and would rather other people have the opportunity to partake in the sport we all know and love than "come out ahead".


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Now THAT is a silver lining! Goodness! I'm glad for ya. That tracker come with a motor? If so, what are you going to do with your water logged one?


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

GREAT NEWS! As a dad, I can tell you that my heart was torn hearing about your boys being in any unnecessary danger. What a blessing after all!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

all i can say is WOW!!! this site is a GREAT site and all the fishermen and women who make it great!!!


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Im a diver willing to help no charge 419-341-7173

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jlami....sorry you and your kid had to go through something like that. I was at Alum that day (tubing, and no it wasn't me ) and actually saw the patrol boat in that area with the lights on from a distance. Blew me away to read that it was an OGF member, but I'm glad you guys are ok.

OGF...WOW!! You guys justify why this site thrives and exists. I'm humbled and proud to share a site with you all. Absolutely amazing to read this.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Im sory to hear about your boat, that completely SUX! I have seen that happen before a time or two,learned a few things and i will say this, its completely LEGAL for anyone to scavenge from a sunk boat on the lake, im not saying its ETHICAL or even honest! BUT, it is legal.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHAHA, I was amazed by it, I mean not even 18 hours later. Give me a chance at least... or I guess some people want to strike while the iron is hot right? That's fine though. I was planning to run into them and punch them in their face butto be honest with you I have had soo many people from this website offer me soo many gestures of kindness with the intentions of just getting me and the boys back on the water that it will take me a lifetime to find the opportunity to pay it forward. I will run into the scumbag at some point in the near future I am sure and when I do I will be satisfied in knowing that he just don't know any better and that he will never understand the values that I have learned from this whole thing. After I take pleasure in that feeling I might punch him in the face just for G.P. but we will see. HAHAHA


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

ShakeDown said:


> Jlami....sorry you and your kid had to go through something like that. I was at Alum that day (tubing, and no it wasn't me ) and actually saw the patrol boat in that area with the lights on from a distance. Blew me away to read that it was an OGF member, but I'm glad you guys are ok.
> 
> OGF...WOW!! You guys justify why this site thrives and exists. I'm humbled and proud to share a site with you all. Absolutely amazing to read this.


You are absolutly correct to feel proud as a member of this site... I am. I look forward to get some bacon in the water real soon adn would not have been able to do it as quickly with out the help of everyone. Blown away with gratitude.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Im sory to hear about your boat, that completely SUX! I have seen that happen before a time or two,learned a few things and i will say this, its completely LEGAL for anyone to scavenge from a sunk boat on the lake, im not saying its ETHICAL or even honest! BUT, it is legal.


HAHAHA, I was amazed by it, I mean not even 18 hours later. Give me a chance at least... or I guess some people want to strike while the iron is hot right? That's fine though. I was planning to run into them and punch them in their face butto be honest with you I have had soo many people from this website offer me soo many gestures of kindness with the intentions of just getting me and the boys back on the water that it will take me a lifetime to find the opportunity to pay it forward. I will run into the scumbag at some point in the near future I am sure and when I do I will be satisfied in knowing that he just don't know any better and that he will never understand the values that I have learned from this whole thing. After I take pleasure in that feeling I might punch him in the face just for G.P. but we will see. HAHAHA


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea, that is is a scumbag thing to do, I agree, and glad to hear you and your family are without injury.. Tackle is always replaceable.. On a positive note, your boys will be talking about this for a looong time! Here's to wishing you and your family a lot more successful trips together in the future!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> Yea, that is is a scumbag thing to do, I agree, and glad to hear you and your family are without injury.. Tackle is always replaceable.. On a positive note, your boys will be talking about this for a looong time! Here's to wishing you and your family a lot more successful trips together in the future!


Cheers to that...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry about your boat getting sunk and am glad you and your kids are OK. I had a buddy tell me about you getting your boat sunk after I was telling him about how the knuckle heads on Caesar Creek would fly right by me in their big wake/ski boats and through a wake that I thought would throw me out of the boat. I kind of felt like they were doing it on purpose cause they had lots of room to go out around me but seemed determined to go past me about 30 yds away. Some of these guys just have no brains at all. Never thought it might sink a boat. Glad you are all OK. Hope the guy that did this to ya gets his some day.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

glad your family was safe...damn pleasure boaters....i have a 24.5 footer....bring it on pleasure boaters hahaha:T


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Sorry about your boat getting sunk and am glad you and your kids are OK. I had a buddy tell me about you getting your boat sunk after I was telling him about how the knuckle heads on Caesar Creek would fly right by me in their big wake/ski boats and through a wake that I thought would throw me out of the boat. I kind of felt like they were doing it on purpose cause they had lots of room to go out around me but seemed determined to go past me about 30 yds away. Some of these guys just have no brains at all. Never thought it might sink a boat. Glad you are all OK. Hope the guy that did this to ya gets his some day.


Karma is a motherf.... well you kn ow the saying.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

That sucks. Doubt it will help but this helped me today as a speeding tuber weaved between boats at mosquito came about 15 ft by my boat and splashed a wave in no big deal for my boat but i waited for him to try it again luckily for both of us it didnt ha ha. But i watched a kayak get close to being sunk and as we were about to leave before more rain came. I noticed a mini sail boat or so i thought. I looked a little closer and realized it was the kayak going down so my buddy started up my boat and we got to him asap i threw on my life jacket threw the guy a rope in and jumped in we got the guy somewhat stabilized i was in the water and my buddy manning my boat as gathered his stuff and tied his boat up and towed it to a island up by the marina where we got it flipped up right and got the water out. Most of his stuff was saved and he was ok. But from reading ur post a couple days ago i feel like it helped me respond accordingly and safe as possible. The guy was able to even use his trolling motor since we pulled up his battery and stuff he drove himself from the island to campgrounds where he was staying the weekend. Another boat did pull up and circle us and pick up what they could and wereent scared to get wet either once we got him up into shallow water. Hope it helps that u helped me help someone else.


----------

